# Claire - All Grown Up



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Claire has been in our family now for about 14 months. In some ways it really doesn’t seem like it could have been that long. Having three has been wonderful. At first I was overwhelmed and sleep deprived. It was tough getting in to a new routine with Claire’s habits. But she has really made a very positive difference in doggy dynamics here. She plays well with both Kallie and Catcher even though those two rarely play together. She gets along great with both of them and I can see that they enjoy having her in the family. She and Catcher are major buddies and she pretty much looks to him to guide her regarding what to do. 

Also, she has really blossomed in to such a pretty girl. When I got her at 7 months she had a lot of tear staining and her facial hair and ears were on the short side. I cut out all the tear staining and it has grown back in white. I’m not sure why she had the staining as she was finished with teething but for whatever reason it’s gone now!

Just so you can see how much they can change as they mature,
here are a couple older photos . . . 

*This is a picture from the breeder before I got her: *











*Here is one not long after she joined our family.*











*The next 3 were taken today:*




















*She really isn't fat! She has extraordinarily thick hair .. tons of it!*












*This was taken at the end of March. (Bow by Marj at M'Lady's Dog Bows)*


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh wow! You did a great job with her. She looks simply stunning now! :wub: You should capture her playing with the others and share them


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

simply BEAUTIFUL totally breathtaking. you baby is very, VERY sweet.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! I have always admired Claire since I got on SM- she is such a beauty and I love her coat! What a stunner!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Miss_Annie said:


> Oh wow! You did a great job with her. She looks simply stunning now! :wub: You should capture her playing with the others and share them


Thanks! I doubt you will ever see action shots from me. They are a total blur. LOL


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wowzer!!!! Claire is gorgeous!!!! The leopard print shot looks like it could be in Vogue!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

HEINI said:


> simply BEAUTIFUL totally breathtaking. you baby is very, VERY sweet.


Oh, thanks so much. You hit the nail on the head ... "SWEET" ... This little girl is just all sweetness. :heart:





Johita said:


> WOW! I have always admired Claire since I got on SM- she is such a beauty and I love her coat! What a stunner!


Oh, thank you so very much. :flowers: Her coat is indeed amazing! She is like a teddy bear with all that hair .. it makes her very, very cuddly!





sophie said:


> Wowzer!!!! Claire is gorgeous!!!! The leopard print shot looks like it could be in Vogue!


Oh, gosh, thank you so much! :heart: The leopard photo is her glamour shot for sure!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

STUNNING!!!!! Love these pictures ... Claire, I missed you so much. Just look at you !! all grown up and look super awesome .. way to go mama! you did and is still doing a great job with your malts!!! thank you so much for sharing..loved them

hugs
Kat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claire is gorgeous! I can't believe what an incredible coat she has!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Claire looks stunningly gorgeous and sweet!!! :wub: It's obvious, Sher, that you shower her with tons of love and care!! :wub::wub: Callie and Catcher look gorgeous too!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Sher, she is soooo beautiful!! She does not look fat and I love thick hair........love the animal print bed and matching bow~~~She is Miss Glamourous for sure!!! You really got those tear stains......love, love the tongue shot too~~~:heart::heart::heart: So glad she fits into the family so well!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sher, she is stunning!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sher, You've deprived us of this beauty too long. Claire has grown into such a pretty girl. I'm in awe of you being able to handle three. Sometimes my two are overwhelming. I'm so glad Claire fits into your household so well. She certainly makes a lovely addition.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Claire is stunning!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know Sher it's so good to have you back:biggrin: wow oh wow has Claire turned into a beauty:wub: I love the close ups of her face, stunning


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Claire is so beautiful and her coat looks stunning! Love her beautiful face! 
The leopard pic is just amazing and the matching bow is very stylish!

Not to forget, Callie and Catcher are beautiful, too! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl Claire is, she was a beauty when you got, but now is just Wow!! She has just blossomed under your care and love.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so nice to see the pics as she grows up!!
she is so pretty and cuddly!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! she's gorgeous!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

TheMalts&Me said:


> STUNNING!!!!! Love these pictures ... Claire, I missed you so much. Just look at you !! all grown up and look super awesome .. way to go mama! you did and is still doing a great job with your malts!!! thank you so much for sharing..loved them
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Awww, thanks, Kat! Claire is easy to take care of! 





Ladysmom said:


> Claire is gorgeous! I can't believe what an incredible coat she has!


I lucked out with her coat. 





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Claire looks stunningly gorgeous and sweet!!! :wub: It's obvious, Sher, that you shower her with tons of love and care!! :wub::wub: Callie and Catcher look gorgeous too!!!:wub::wub::wub:


Awww, thanks! Well, they def. get loved on a lot but they still are so sweet and don't act spoiled, even if they are!





CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness Sher, she is soooo beautiful!! She does not look fat and I love thick hair........love the animal print bed and matching bow~~~She is Miss Glamourous for sure!!! You really got those tear stains......love, love the tongue shot too~~~:heart::heart::heart: So glad she fits into the family so well!!!


Oh, thanks!! I got the idea of cutting out the stains from you and how great Rain looked once they were cut!





maggieh said:


> Sher, she is stunning!!!


Thank you so much!!





revakb2 said:


> Sher, You've deprived us of this beauty too long. Claire has grown into such a pretty girl. I'm in awe of you being able to handle three. Sometimes my two are overwhelming. I'm so glad Claire fits into your household so well. She certainly makes a lovely addition.


Thanks, Reva. Three really isn't too hard. It's a challenge taking them all to the groomer's as they get so excited, etc. but at home they are really easy to manage. 





Julie03 said:


> Claire is stunning!


Oh, thanks so much!





Matilda's mommy said:


> you know Sher it's so good to have you back:biggrin: wow oh wow has Claire turned into a beauty:wub: I love the close ups of her face, stunning


Thanks, Paula!! The 2nd face close up is my favorite. It really captured how she looks.





mysugarbears said:


> What a gorgeous girl Claire is, she was a beauty when you got, but now is just Wow!! She has just blossomed under your care and love.


Oh, thank you! I appreciate it!! She is such a pleasure to be around. A real sweetheart.





amby said:


> awww! she's gorgeous!


Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Claire's coat is beautiful. Does she not like topknots?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

woww i think my heart skipped a beat!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Claire looks amazing!!! She's so beautiful and I LOVE her coat :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG She looks beautiful Sher :wub: An absolute heart stealer!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Cosy said:


> Claire's coat is beautiful. Does she not like topknots?


Thanks, Brit, her coat is really easy to take care of. But she really hates topknots! And strangely, the hair on top of her head is not as thick as the rest of her body, so there isn't a lot of hair to put in one. What keeps happening is that if I do a pony tail, the rubber band slides to the end of the pony tail within a few minutes! And then I have to start all over. I have a huge bow collection and wish I could use them more often. I'm constantly trying to keep the hair out of her eyes. 





Nikki's Mom said:


> She is a beauty!


Thanks so much!





Alice Ana said:


> woww i think my heart skipped a beat!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How sweet of you to say!





Alvar's Mom said:


> Claire looks amazing!!! She's so beautiful and I LOVE her coat :wub:


Thanks! The best thing about her coat is that it makes her so huggable!





allheart said:


> OMG She looks beautiful Sher :wub: An absolute heart stealer!!!!


Thanks so much, Christine!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a beautiful little lady Miss Claire is.:wub: She has the kind of hair I'd not be able to stop running my fingers through.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

she is gorgeous! She doesn't even look like she's ever had tear staining.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

whoa!! She was adorable at 7 months old, 100%- but she's just grown into such a beauty- without a doubt. Wow!! Congratulations on the pretty little white face too. I guess she just grew out of the staining..but even if she still had them..they wouldn't distract from how pretty she is!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sher, Claire is beautiful :wub: what a difference in her coat, I know how frustrating the tear staining can be at times, but they do seen to outgrow it as Koko eventually did too.
I don't think we could cope with three though, and I doubt either Scooby or Koko would warm to that idea either unless we got a little lady like Claire, they would find her hard to resist I am sure, but another furbaby would really be more than we could cope with.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww what a pretty little lady she is. And she does look very sweet and snuggly!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love these pictures .....she certainly looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Wow!! Sher, Claire is stunning. What a beauty. She sounds fun, and full of personality. I like that ~ :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, I almost would haven't recognized Claire!!! She has grown into a gorgeous young lady!!! I'm so glad the staining is gone - I know I've battled that with Abbey for years. Sounds like you have the perfect malt family now!!!! i'm also very glad you're back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sher - I'm in love. Claire is so beautiful. :wub::wub:I don't think I knew you when you first got her - I wasn't on SM then. She's really gorgeous. Now about the white, white face, (sigh) I hope that someday it will happen to Tyler. If not, share your secret, girlfriend.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow Sher, she has grown into a real beauty! Jett's asking for a loin cloth now! :w00t:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, she is gorgeous! Such a sweet, sweet girl! Thank you for sharing her adorable pics! :heart:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Claire is a beautiful little girl. I can't believe she is all grown up.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

claire sure is a real beauty!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is gorgeous!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Claire looks beautiful!! You've done a great job with her and I loved all the pictures. 
I tell everyone that Tess is fluffy not fat so I know what you mean about the hair. Tess has thick hair and so much of it she looks a lot bigger than she is.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

momtoboo said:


> What a beautiful little lady Miss Claire is.:wub: She has the kind of hair I'd not be able to stop running my fingers through.


Awww, thanks, Sue. I think I'm going to try an "official" top knot today and see if I can get that hair out of her eyes.





angel's mom said:


> she is gorgeous! She doesn't even look like she's ever had tear staining.


Thanks so much! I can't get over how all of a sudden, her face was white! 






iheartbisou said:


> whoa!! She was adorable at 7 months old, 100%- but she's just grown into such a beauty- without a doubt. Wow!! Congratulations on the pretty little white face too. I guess she just grew out of the staining..but even if she still had them..they wouldn't distract from how pretty she is!


Oh, thanks so much. The staining didn't bother me except in photos.






Scoobydoo said:


> Sher, Claire is beautiful :wub: what a difference in her coat, I know how frustrating the tear staining can be at times, but they do seen to outgrow it as Koko eventually did too.
> I don't think we could cope with three though, and I doubt either Scooby or Koko would warm to that idea either unless we got a little lady like Claire, they would find her hard to resist I am sure, but another furbaby would really be more than we could cope with.


Thanks, Janet. I bet your boys would love a little sister!! At times, Catcher seems totally in love with her! And it is so darn good to see you here!!! Please stay!!!! 






PreciousPrince said:


> Aww what a pretty little lady she is. And she does look very sweet and snuggly!


Thanks so much! Claire has such an endearing personality!






3Maltmom said:


> Oh Wow!! Sher, Claire is stunning. What a beauty. She sounds fun, and full of personality. I like that ~ :wub:


Thanks, Deb! She is such a pleasure to have in the family!!






The A Team said:


> Wow, I almost would haven't recognized Claire!!! She has grown into a gorgeous young lady!!! I'm so glad the staining is gone - I know I've battled that with Abbey for years. Sounds like you have the perfect malt family now!!!! i'm also very glad you're back. :thumbsup:


Thanks! She really did change a lot from the time I got her. I can't believe that she will be two in September. It doesn't seem possible!






Snowbody said:


> Sher - I'm in love. Claire is so beautiful. :wub::wub:I don't think I knew you when you first got her - I wasn't on SM then. She's really gorgeous. Now about the white, white face, (sigh) I hope that someday it will happen to Tyler. If not, share your secret, girlfriend.


Thanks so much, Sue!! Oh, I wish I did have a secret to keeping it white. I think that cutting out all of the stained hair got things started on the road to white. That's the only thing I did, so I have to think it helped in some way.






Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh wow Sher, she has grown into a real beauty! Jett's asking for a loin cloth now! :w00t:


Many thanks! LOL, re: Jett!!!!!






susie and sadie said:


> Oh, she is gorgeous! Such a sweet, sweet girl! Thank you for sharing her adorable pics! :heart:


Thanks so much! She is a joy, indeed!






sassy's mommy said:


> Claire is a beautiful little girl. I can't believe she is all grown up.


Thanks, Pat. As they say, they grow up so fast!! So true, though!






tamizami said:


> claire sure is a real beauty!!


Thanks so much, Tami!






bellaratamaltese said:


> she is gorgeous!!


Thanks, Stacy!! 






njdrake said:


> Claire looks beautiful!! You've done a great job with her and I loved all the pictures.
> I tell everyone that Tess is fluffy not fat so I know what you mean about the hair. Tess has thick hair and so much of it she looks a lot bigger than she is.


Thanks, Jane!! Claire does look like a little butterball!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is lovely Sher---how much does her hair weigh? My Kitzi has so much hair and even in his ears way down where you can't get at it---causing ear problems for us at the moment! Oh Weh!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:tender: What a beautiful girl Claire is Sher. Those last pictures taken today & in March show just how sweet and lovely she is. I'm so glad she has fit into your family so well & plays with Catcher & Kallie. It sounds like she was just what they needed to add some spice to their lives. 
Thanks so much for sharing Claire's pictures.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> She is lovely Sher---how much does her hair weigh? My Kitzi has so much hair and even in his ears way down where you can't get at it---causing ear problems for us at the moment! Oh Weh!


Gosh, I don't know how much her hair weighs! I honestly wish there were a little less of it! 




Dixie's Mama said:


> :tender: What a beautiful girl Claire is Sher. Those last pictures taken today & in March show just how sweet and lovely she is. I'm so glad she has fit into your family so well & plays with Catcher & Kallie. It sounds like she was just what they needed to add some spice to their lives.
> Thanks so much for sharing Claire's pictures.


Awww, thanks! Yes, she really was what was needed. They accepted her right away. Kallie and Catcher never really bonded with each other and Claire has really helped. I can see the dynamics of the group are so much better now with her here.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

In the old days, we'd say she looks like the Breck girl (the beautiful girl with unbelieveable hair on the commercials). She looks so healthy. What do you feed her?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW!!! She is stunning....beautiful hair!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Chalex said:


> In the old days, we'd say she looks like the Breck girl (the beautiful girl with unbelieveable hair on the commercials). She looks so healthy. What do you feed her?


Awww, thanks so much! All three of mine have been eating Castor & Pollux Organix for a long, long time. I give them the kibble only. They get snacks of things they love such as a teeny bit of organic banana, lettuce, apple, blueberries or other fresh, organic items that I have out on the countertop for myself. I would consider cooking for them but I am a vegetarian and it would be difficult for me to be around raw meat and to handle it, prepare it, etc.

They love the Castor & Pollux food. They all jump around and bark and go crazy until I can get it in their bowls and on the floor for them. 

Here's a link to their site: http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/store/organix/organix®_adult_canine_formula

It has the "controversial" rosemary extract as the last ingredient. I did ask the company about it and this is part of the email I got from the company's co-owner:

"Rosemary is viewed by animal nutritionists and veterinarians as an excellent natural preservative. It is in Organix in a very, very small amount. In the five years that Organix has been feeding dogs and cats, we’ve never had a report of a seizure occurring after eating Organix. It is truly an outstanding diet with benefits ranging from the fact that it’s certified organic under the USDA’s National Organic Program through to the finished product testing that we do for melamine and cyanuric acid, salmonella and other toxins before ANY products are released for sale. More than what most human foods are subjected to!!

Thank you for being a concerned pet parent. We are a small, family company that is committed to providing safe, healthy, natural and organic products for dogs and cats. We're all pet parents ourselves and take this commitment very, very seriously."


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

They all look like little angels...adorable!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I've never heard of Castor & Pollux. I'm going to look into it.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Claire is ravishing Sher . . and I love all that white powder fluffy coat . . . they sure grow up way tooo fast . . . :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful Claire Bear. There you are. Sher I'm so happy to see you all again. Clair really is growing up. What a beautiful girl!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is a real beauty!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...Claire is beautiful and picture perfect! Her staining is completely gone - not a hint of it left! What a beauty!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kutsmail1 said:


> They all look like little angels...adorable!


Awww, than you so very much!





Tiger's Mom said:


> Claire is ravishing Sher . . and I love all that white powder fluffy coat . . . they sure grow up way tooo fast . . . :wub:


Thanks so much, Des. I cannot believe she is almost two! Impossible!!





mom2bijou said:


> Beautiful Claire Bear. There you are. Sher I'm so happy to see you all again. Clair really is growing up. What a beautiful girl!!!!!


Thanks so much, Tammy!!





donnad said:


> She is a real beauty!


Thank you! I appreciate it!





drclee said:


> Awww...Claire is beautiful and picture perfect! Her staining is completely gone - not a hint of it left! What a beauty!


Thanks so much!! Yes, her staining disappearance is a miracle!! I never expected it to happen!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Claire is gorgeous!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwwww she's all grown up :wub: beautiful


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sher,
I am so glad your "back"!!!:thumbsup: Claire is so white and gorgeous now. Her coat looks amazing. Maisie's coat is also very thick which makes her look fat. Her little face and her her black pigment are beautiful :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wowza!!!! Sher, Claire was such a cutie before. But now she is a gorgeous girl!!! :wub::wub: Her coat is so amazing!! She doesn't look fat to me at all!! She looks like a shampoo model! :w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Claire is drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I just adore Claire's eyes!
Such a beauty!
What a great job you've done with her nice coat!
I love Marj's leopard bow. 
That last pic looks like it should be made into a poster.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow she is a cutie, oh such alot of hair wow its great.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Her coat is simply gorgeous  I get the same fond feelings when I look at the pictures of Yeager on his first day home and compare with what he looks like now. Oh how fast they grow up! And you realize how much joy this little creature has brought into your life, and rejoice that the difficulties in the beginning have more than paid off. 

Also, I'm so surprised that your babies love Castor Pollux! I fed Yeager a whole 1 and half bags of Organix puppy, but ever since I introduced Orijen and other food samples, he wouldn't even touch the little CP kibbles anymore. Seems like the CP kibble is the last thing he'd want to eat. Looks like they all have distinctive tastes


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah for fluffiness! She's gorgeous and it's obvious she's well loved.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

stampin4fun said:


> Claire is gorgeous!


Oh, thank you so much!





jadey said:


> awwwww she's all grown up :wub: beautiful


Thanks! Yes, my baby is almost two and I cannot believe it!





LitGal said:


> She's absolutely beautiful.


Thank you very much!





Maisie and Me said:


> Sher,
> I am so glad your "back"!!!:thumbsup: Claire is so white and gorgeous now. Her coat looks amazing. Maisie's coat is also very thick which makes her look fat. Her little face and her her black pigment are beautiful :wub:


Thank you so much! She is a sweetie pie!





princessre said:


> Wowza!!!! Sher, Claire was such a cutie before. But now she is a gorgeous girl!!! :wub::wub: Her coat is so amazing!! She doesn't look fat to me at all!! She looks like a shampoo model! :w00t:


Awww, thanks so much! 





Rocky's Mom said:


> Claire is drop dead gorgeous!!!


Oh, that is so nice of you to say!





Canada said:


> I just adore Claire's eyes!
> Such a beauty!
> What a great job you've done with her nice coat!
> I love Marj's leopard bow.
> That last pic looks like it should be made into a poster.


Many thanks! I can't take much credit for her coat. It is very easy to take care of, thankfully!





malteseboy22 said:


> Wow she is a cutie, oh such alot of hair wow its great.


Thanks! I wish I had a head of hair like she does!





yeagerbum said:


> Her coat is simply gorgeous  I get the same fond feelings when I look at the pictures of Yeager on his first day home and compare with what he looks like now. Oh how fast they grow up! And you realize how much joy this little creature has brought into your life, and rejoice that the difficulties in the beginning have more than paid off.
> 
> Also, I'm so surprised that your babies love Castor Pollux! I fed Yeager a whole 1 and half bags of Organix puppy, but ever since I introduced Orijen and other food samples, he wouldn't even touch the little CP kibbles anymore. Seems like the CP kibble is the last thing he'd want to eat. Looks like they all have distinctive tastes


Thanks! Yes they are totally nuts for the Castor & Pollux. I want to try to video them when it is feeding time because Claire jumps off the ground up and down and they all bark and go a little "crazy" and then two seconds after giving it to them, it is all eaten up!





majik921 said:


> Yeah for fluffiness! She's gorgeous and it's obvious she's well loved.


Oh, thanks so much!! Yes, she is loved very much. She has a very endearing personality.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, she has really blossomed! What a pretty, pretty girl. Love that last pic, especially. :wub::wub::wub:

I wonder what caused her to stop staining?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

lovesophie said:


> Wow, she has really blossomed! What a pretty, pretty girl. Love that last pic, especially. :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I wonder what caused her to stop staining?


Thanks so much!! About the staining ... I'm guessing that she had it when I got her due to the stress of coming to my home at 7 months old and then the stress of spaying. I noticed that the new growth was white but there was so much stained old growth. So finally it occurred to me that I'd be better off cutting out the bad staining, which I did. That helped right away and all new growth was white. It was funny because one day I looked at her and thought :duh oh: the staining is gone!! :aktion033: .... and I hadn't even realized it!


----------

